# that's a lot of wire



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​
Part of what I do for a living (if that's what you want to call it) is build/install computer networks for small businesses. The above picture is the head end of the network I finished this past Friday. With this completion I just crossed 22 miles of network cable by 100 feet I've installed since 1998. That's 116,260 feet of Cat-5e/Cat-6 cable.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That sure is a lot of wire !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! No wonder your always so hyper........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, how many pairs of wire strippers did you lose and wear out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> Right on, how many pairs of wire strippers did you lose and wear out.


no wire strippers used on this type of wire, but I have worn out 15 punch down tool blades.......



youngdon said:


> Wow ! No wonder your always so hyper........


hyper....Oh that's just my type "A" personality............ :wink:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I assumed you were "wired"......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I assumed you were "wired"......


 wired from pulling wire.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

How would you keep up with How much Wire you have run? Long as it fits where i need it I don't worry about it!! but I'm Not setting up computer networks either LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

retire or re-wire


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

His business records probably show how many spools of X number of feet he's bought x


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick Howard said:


> retire or re-wire


retire, 2 years, 2 months and 13 days if all goes as planned.......but we all know how plans can change at the drop of a hat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> His business records probably show how many spools of X number of feet he's bought x


spot on Don, I can also pull a report by customer the number of feet of wire they've paid for


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> 10-24-16 net.jpg​​Part of what I do for a living (if that's what you want to call it) is build/install computer networks for small businesses. The above picture is the head end of the network I finished this past Friday. With this completion I just crossed 22 miles of network cable by 100 feet I've installed since 1998. That's 116,260 feet of Cat-5e/Cat-6 cable.


 is that Hillary's server? ????...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> is that Hillary's server? ...


no server in the picture but this is a government contractor's new office............


----------

